# Fuel leak on top of tank



## thomash85715 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi: My 82 320i has developed a drip of gasoline under the passenger side just ahead of the rear wheel. This only occurs when engine is running. Haynes manual states the rear seat can be removed for access to a cover plate that can be pulled off to expose the top of the tank. One of those hoses attached to that fitting seems to be the source of the leak. Has anyone actually done this procedure? Just want to make sure the book is right. My car is a 50-state USA version. Thank you.


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

I have no E21 experience, but it seems plausible that there can be a fuel line leak there. Here's a link to the factory repair manual:
https://www.bmwtechinfo.com/repair/main/027en/index.htm


----------



## south26 (May 31, 2009)

With the 320i there 2 gas tanks that are joined by a hose and yes this could be your leak. So go look.


Andy


----------

